
Ask HN: How would you know if there is a virus that has infected your MAC? - Michie
What tools do you use? I don&#x27;t like using MacKeeper.<p>But today, this popped out in my browser because of the ad site I was redirected too.<p>VIRUS FOUND 
The last website you visited has infected your MAC with a virus. Close this to begin the repair process.<p>Is this true?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;fosrhlf
======
paulrpotts
That pop-up does not indicate a real virus.

This discussion on an Apple forum may be helpful:

[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6770575?tstart=0](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6770575?tstart=0)

Historically MacOS X has had few real viruses that were found "in the wild"
(outside of controlled networks set up to test a potential exploit). There
have been some recent Trojan Horses -- for example, a version of the
Transmission application had ransomware in it. The media tends not to make a
very clear distinction between viruses, remote exploits, and Trojan Horses,
which doesn't help matters.

~~~
Michie
Thanks! :)

